
Google has removed that viral Chinese-app scanner from the Play Store - amaajemyfren
https://www.inputmag.com/culture/google-has-removed-that-viral-chinese-app-scanner-from-the-play-store
======
yumraj
It's not clear how that app was violating Google's "Deceptive Benavior
Policy".

Whatever one's stand on China, it seems more like an informational app than
anything else since user's cannot be expected to find out the origins of a
software by themselves.

~~~
rahimnathwani
It's a clear violation of this line "Apps that encourage or incentivize users
into removing or disabling third-party apps or modifying device settings or
features unless it is part of a verifiable security service." from
[https://play.google.com/about/privacy-security-
deception/dec...](https://play.google.com/about/privacy-security-
deception/deceptive-behavior/)

